# OMFGB kernels for the mesmerize



## RIK ROC (Jul 30, 2011)

im looking for a list of kernels that i can use for the mesmerize


----------



## linuxmotion (Jun 12, 2011)

Any asop mesmerize kernel should work

Sent from my Incredible using Tapatalk


----------



## dsk04 (Aug 11, 2011)

fanscinate kernels even work, look for

ec10_voodoo.zip
OTB-Reloaded-TW-1.6.zip
EC10_ulv_voodoo.zip
0808_fascinate_voodoo.zip

they work for both my fascinate and mesmerize


----------



## CHANGiism (Aug 9, 2011)

dsk04 said:


> fanscinate kernels even work, look for
> 
> ec10_voodoo.zip
> OTB-Reloaded-TW-1.6.zip
> ...


The kernels you listed are TW based kernels. He's asking for kernels to use on AOSP based roms. I would suggest using JT's v4 kernel or Glitch v12 kernel.


----------

